# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Domhantyr World Map

## Ilanthar

This is the new Domhantyr world map I've been working on (for quite a while...). It started as a needed map to show the different cultures of this world, and sort of an envy to do a decorative frame.
This is the result, the full version (6000x3000 px) being for my patrons on Tipeee (the "french patreon").


I hope you'll like it!

PS: I didn't planned to post it so soon, but a very kind artist suggested me to do so  :Wink:

----------


## - JO -

So beautiful and so much detailed ! What a work !!!

----------


## Galendae

Map of the Year for 2018?  I know it influenced me and gave me great inspiration!  Absolutely love it.  Awesome job Ilanthar!

PS If I could Rep you I would.

----------


## Abu Lafia

I said it over on Twitter already: A true Masterpiece Ilanthar! I agree with Galendae, i bet it'll rank high in the Atlas Awards (That the map deserves a Cartographer's Choice Award seems so obvious to me, i'm not sure it needs to be mentioned...  :Very Happy:  ) Thanks for sharing your wonderful work with us!

----------


## Naima

Uff can't rep again... beautifull work.

----------


## J.Edward

What a gorgeous monster of a piece.  :Very Happy: 
That's going to take some time to explore.
Just so much good stuff in this one.

I have to spread some rep, but I will return.  :Wink:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

A very kind and smart artist in my opinion. This looks fantastic!!! And I've got some REP to spare.

----------


## Kellerica

I'll have to echo everyone else: this is a bloody masterpiece, Il. Truly superb work, I can only imagine how long it took. I could stare at this frame work all day!  :Surprised: 

Edit: Argh, out of rep!! I'll be back!

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

This is a work of splendor. I cant take my eyes off this border/frames.... O__O

----------


## Wired

Indeed, this is truly beautiful, Ilanthar!  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

Congratz finishing this one. It turnd out splendid. Amaizing amount of details around the gorgeous map. You did well with the colours and the corner human illustrations are just a blast for me!

Sorry for no rep, have to spread love among others first  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Wow, that is astounding work.  So much information, so well mapped and displayed.  Great job, bro!

----------


## vorropohaiah

this is gorgeous, though I don't think marking Occident and Orient on a world map like this makes much sense, unless I;m misunderstanding something.

----------


## Arimel

An amazing piece of work here! The map truly shows a piece of work that really inspires me to do large scale maps like this! I'll be back with some rep!

----------


## Daelin

First of all, this map is amazing. The level of detail is staggering. The hemispherical design makes a lot of sense, and all the little bits of lore and art that surround it are very interesting and beautiful too. The maps themselves are of course gorgeous.
I will say this, though: I find the font size, both in and around the maps, is too small for my taste. I can barely read the map labels and the nation names on the scrolls. The names next to the colored circles (which I think are ethnic groups?) are almost illegible. I don't think it'd hurt the map composition to enlarge the font, if just slightly.
Also, I'm having some difficulty understanding the two small central maps. Do they in fact show ethnic or racial groupings? A label that explains what are supposed to represent would've been nice.
But overall, an incredible map, very much worthy of all of the awards and praise and stuff.




> ...I don't think marking Occident and Orient on a world map like this makes much sense...


I'll allow myself to explain on Ilanthar's behalf: the words 'occident' and 'orient' in their original Latin meanings simply referred to the part of the sky where the sun set and rose, respectively, so essentially just 'west' and 'east'. Later the words came to be used in a geopolitical/cultural context of 'Western' and 'Eastern' countries, specifically Europe and the Middle and/or Far East. I'd say using the words in their original, , meaning makes perfect sense on any kind of world map.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

A beautiful map indeed! I love it! The style of the border is intricately delicious, as are the mountains. Yum.

----------


## Eilathen

I just love that overall mapping style. So no wonder i do love this map. I wish we could see the full-res. Is there a place to read up on the world itself? I'm curious.

Now that i think about it...didn't you start a WIP for this map here? Did i miss the progress on that WIP or didn't you post progress updates?

Anyway, a beautiful map, no question. And the little art-pieces just give it so much more depth and flavor (although i do love me some maps-only versions as well  :Wink:  ). If i can, I'll Rep. you (but it might be too early).

----------


## QED42

Tragedy of tragedies it's not letting me rep you for this map  :Frown:  Great to see the final finished version of the map, it is a real stunner!

----------


## Ilanthar

OK... I'm gonna need at least two posts for answers, thanks a lot for the praise, guys!




> *By - JO -* 
> So beautiful and so much detailed ! What a work !!!


Merci beaucoup Joël  :Smile: !




> *By Galendae*
> Map of the Year for 2018? I know it influenced me and gave me great inspiration! Absolutely love it. Awesome job Ilanthar!
> PS If I could Rep you I would.


Thanks, Galendae  :Smile: ! Well, time will tell.




> *By Abu Lafia*
> I said it over on Twitter already: A true Masterpiece Ilanthar! I agree with Galendae, i bet it'll rank high in the Atlas Awards (That the map deserves a Cartographer's Choice Award seems so obvious to me, i'm not sure it needs to be mentioned... ) Thanks for sharing your wonderful work with us!


Thanks a lot! You're almost making me blush  :Surprised: .




> *By Naima*
> Uff can't rep again... beautifull work.


No worries, thanks for your kind comment Naima  :Smile: !




> *By J.Edward*
> What a gorgeous monster of a piece.
> That's going to take some time to explore.
> Just so much good stuff in this one.
> I have to spread some rep, but I will return.


Thanks a lot, John. I'm really glad you enjoy this one  :Smile: .




> *By Greason Wolfe*
> A very kind and smart artist in my opinion. This looks fantastic!!! And I've got some REP to spare.


Thanks a lot, Wolfe!




> *By Kellerica*
> I'll have to echo everyone else: this is a bloody masterpiece, Il. Truly superb work, I can only imagine how long it took. I could stare at this frame work all day!
> Edit: Argh, out of rep!! I'll be back!


 :Very Happy:  It took time, for sure (and more time than I expected for the coloring). Thanks a lot Kellerica!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Schwarzkreuz*
> This is a work of splendor. I cant take my eyes off this border/frames.... O__O


Thanks, SK  :Smile: ! Hope you'll take a look at the map, though  :Razz: .




> *By Wired*
> Indeed, this is truly beautiful, Ilanthar!


Thanks, Wired  :Smile: !




> *By Voolf*
> Congratz finishing this one. It turnd out splendid. Amaizing amount of details around the gorgeous map. You did well with the colours and the corner human illustrations are just a blast for me!
> Sorry for no rep, have to spread love among others first


Thanks a lot, Rafal! It took me some time to think and do those illustrations. And some (partly failed) have been changed near the end.




> *By Diamond*
> Wow, that is astounding work. So much information, so well mapped and displayed. Great job, bro!


Glad you like it, D! I'm still laughing from your rep comment  :Very Happy: . Thanks a lot.




> *By Vorropohaiah*
> this is gorgeous, though I don't think marking Occident and Orient on a world map like this makes much sense, unless I;m misunderstanding something.


Thanks! The Oriens/Occidens thing is inspired from an old map I have on one of my walls (that I partly took as an exemple for this one), and more for eastern/western countries in a cultural way.




> *By Arimel*
> An amazing piece of work here! The map truly shows a piece of work that really inspires me to do large scale maps like this! I'll be back with some rep!


Thanks a lot, Arimel! And looking forward to see a large scale map from you  :Smile: .




> *By Daelin*
> First of all, this map is amazing. The level of detail is staggering. The hemispherical design makes a lot of sense, and all the little bits of lore and art that surround it are very interesting and beautiful too. The maps themselves are of course gorgeous.
> I will say this, though: I find the font size, both in and around the maps, is too small for my taste. I can barely read the map labels and the nation names on the scrolls. The names next to the colored circles (which I think are ethnic groups?) are almost illegible. I don't think it'd hurt the map composition to enlarge the font, if just slightly.
> Also, I'm having some difficulty understanding the two small central maps. Do they in fact show ethnic or racial groupings? A label that explains what are supposed to represent would've been nice.
> But overall, an incredible map, very much worthy of all of the awards and praise and stuff.


Thanks, Daelin! Yeah, the text is a bit small, especially on this version at 66% of the original. The two small views are displaying the great cultural areas (so a bit less precise than "ethnic groups").




> *By MapMappingMapped*
> A beautiful map indeed! I love it! The style of the border is intricately delicious, as are the mountains. Yum.


 :Very Happy:  Thanks, MMM!




> *By Eilathen*
> I just love that overall mapping style. So no wonder i do love this map. I wish we could see the full-res. Is there a place to read up on the world itself? I'm curious.
> Now that i think about it...didn't you start a WIP for this map here? Did i miss the progress on that WIP or didn't you post progress updates?
> Anyway, a beautiful map, no question. And the little art-pieces just give it so much more depth and flavor (although i do love me some maps-only versions as well ). If i can, I'll Rep. you (but it might be too early).


Well, there's my Tipeee, but it's in french. I think I spare some details here and there around the old map or other maps in the same world and posted here.
There wasn't truly a WIP for this one, just some posts in my Sketches & Tests thread.
And thanks  :Smile: !




> *By QED42*
> Tragedy of tragedies it's not letting me rep you for this map Great to see the final finished version of the map, it is a real stunner!


No worries, QED42! Your kind comment is enough, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Wingshaw

Superb! The words I wanted to say have been said already, so I'll just blurt them out in a weird jumble: masterpiece...cartographers' choice...beautiful...atlas awards contender...that frame!...can't rep...

Wingshaw

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Wingshaw*
>  Superb! The words I wanted to say have been said already, so I'll just blurt them out in a weird jumble: masterpiece...cartographers' choice...beautiful...atlas awards contender...that frame!...can't rep...


Thanks a lot, Wingshaw!

----------


## Naima

Finally back after spreding rep!  Great Job that deserves a showcase  :Smile:  .

----------


## JonathanCR

This is gorgeous. I really like the details such as the zodiac, and the fact that the pictures aren't just military - e.g. the woman reading the book. It really makes this seem like a real world.

My wife says: is there a story to go with this? Because if not, she wants to write one.

----------


## OUdaveguy98

Wow!  Amazing details with a superb historical/medieval feel!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Jonathan CR*
> This is gorgeous. I really like the details such as the zodiac, and the fact that the pictures aren't just military - e.g. the woman reading the book. It really makes this seem like a real world.
> My wife says: is there a story to go with this? Because if not, she wants to write one.


Thanks a lot, Jonathan  :Smile: ! I did wanted some balanced illustrations here (2 men, 2 women, 2 warriors & 2 non fighting characters).
And glad it's inspires your wife. There's different stories that goes with it since it's both for a rpg & my Tipeee. But I'd be glad if your wife write a story of her own.




> *By OUdaveguy98*
> Wow! Amazing details with a superb historical/medieval feel!


Thanks a lot  :Smile: !

----------


## MistyBeee

I almost missed it in my break, and it would have been a shame !
What an amazing work you made here, Ilanthar ! Every single detail worth to be seen, from the coat of arms to the map itself, the incredible ornaments, and even those stunning astronomic details. 
Congrats for it, and have some well deserved rep !  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By MistyBeee*
> I almost missed it in my break, and it would have been a shame !
> What an amazing work you made here, Ilanthar ! Every single detail worth to be seen, from the coat of arms to the map itself, the incredible ornaments, and even those stunning astronomic details.
> Congrats for it, and have some well deserved rep !


Merci beaucoup Beee! Glad you like it. I hope you rested well during your break, I'm expecting a lot of great maps from you in 2019 !

----------


## aeshnidae

Absolutely stunning!!!

----------


## damonjynx

Maps are functional, utilitarian drawings for getting from A-B. This is not a map. This is art; wonderful, imaginative and highly detailed art.

Well done! I second, third and fourth Jen's comment above.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Aeshnidae*
> Absolutely stunning!!!


Thanks a lot  :Smile: ! I'm glad you like it, Jen.




> *By Damonjynx*
> Maps are functional, utilitarian drawings for getting from A-B. This is not a map. This is art; wonderful, imaginative and highly detailed art.
> Well done! I second, third and fourth Jen's comment above.


Thanks for the praise  :Smile: !

----------


## Kellerica

Had to return and give this masterpiece the rep it deserves! Once more, amazing job on this, Ilan.

----------


## tainotim

Splendid work Ilanthar. Your maps are so versatile and advanced, with so much care for details. Just amazing!

Cheers,
Karl

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Kellerica*
> Had to return and give this masterpiece the rep it deserves! Once more, amazing job on this, Ilan.


And thanks again, Kellerica  :Wink: !




> *By Tainotim*
> Splendid work Ilanthar. Your maps are so versatile and advanced, with so much care for details. Just amazing!
> Cheers,
> Karl


Thanks, Tainotim! Much appreciated  :Smile: .

----------


## Planemaster

Avec Beaucoup de retard, mais toutes mes félicitations pour ce travail splendide ! Vraiment magnifique !

----------


## arsheesh

This is my favorite of your hand drawn maps.  A real masterpiece.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Planemaster*
> Avec Beaucoup de retard, mais toutes mes félicitations pour ce travail splendide ! Vraiment magnifique !


Merci beaucoup, Planemaster  :Smile: !




> *By Arsheesh*
> This is my favorite of your hand drawn maps. A real masterpiece.


Thanks a lot, Tad  :Smile: ! Actually,I've done it with krita and my tablet, so hand drawn yes, but not in the traditional way  :Wink: .

----------


## Moryarus Kasterel

Well done! Do you take commission work? Do you only do prints on paper or other material as well?

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Moryarus Kasterel*
> Well done! Do you take commission work? Do you only do prints on paper or other material as well?


Thanks a lot, Moryarus  :Smile: !
Yup, I'm open to commissions. If I like to do prints of my maps done for my own games (like this one), I generally provide a numeric version when I'm commissioned.

----------


## AzBaz

Insane work! Well done  :Smile:  I have been looking for inspirational world maps and this has helped me a lot

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By AzBaz*
> Insane work! Well done I have been looking for inspirational world maps and this has helped me a lot


Thanks a lot, AzBaz  :Smile: ! Glad you find it inspiring.

----------

